# Renewing a Visit Visa



## GuitarBob (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi. My company is in the (early) stages of setting up a branch office in Dubai, and whilst this is in hand, I'll be coming and going on Visit visas. As I understand it, following rule changes on 29th July, a Visit Visa for a UK national is now 30 days, extendable once by an additional 30 days, and after that I have to leave.

I seem to remember shortly after the rule change that was some discussion on the forum as to the margin by which you had to leave the UAE (ie. not a trip to Oman and back) and for how long you had to be away. 

Could anyone shed some light on these distance and timing aspects for me please. Many Thanks. GB


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The visa run is actually still allowed. You can go to any one of the neighbouring countries and will then be issued with a new visit visa upon re-entry into the UAE. See link below for more info.

Gulfnews: Dubai official clears confusion over visa runs to Kish and Oman


----------



## GuitarBob (Sep 4, 2008)

Great - thanks for the info. GB


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Bob,

As above, there are no problems with visa runs; I did this myself and spent a lovely weekend in Qatar. I didn't get quizzed by Dubai Immigration as to why I was returning so soon after exiting but was quizzed when I flew to the UK recently! I just smiled and complimented the young man on his beautiful country, you should have seen the warm response I got back! 

Good luck!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> As above, there are no problems with visa runs; I did this myself and spent a lovely weekend in Qatar. I didn't get quizzed by Dubai Immigration as to why I was returning so soon after exiting but was quizzed when I flew to the UK recently! I just smiled and complimented the young man on his beautiful country, you should have seen the warm response I got back!
> 
> Good luck!



Seems like in Dubai, flattery can get you somewhere!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Seems like in Dubai, flattery can get you somewhere!!!


Never got me a Rich Arab Prince! LOL


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Never got me a Rich Arab Prince! LOL


Now, there's a nice thought! Wonder if any of them are still single!!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Now, there's a nice thought! Wonder if any of them are still single!!!!


Well......

Anyway, back to the thread....


----------



## GuitarBob (Sep 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> As above, there are no problems with visa runs; I did this myself and spent a lovely weekend in Qatar. I didn't get quizzed by Dubai Immigration as to why I was returning so soon after exiting but was quizzed when I flew to the UK recently! I just smiled and complimented the young man on his beautiful country, you should have seen the warm response I got back!
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Pasanda

Excellent !! UK immigration seem to have a "unique" approach to life, that's for sure. I registered for the IRIS recognition service recently so will be interested to see how well that works in practice.

Thanks for the post. GB


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, I always feel scrutinised when entering my OWN country by UK Immigration.....*sigh*


----------

